# Objektorientierte Programmierung



## steven (16 Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Gibt es ein Visualisierungstool für Step7, bei dem hinter einem erstellten Objekt ein Programm hinterlegt werden kann?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!

Gruss Steven


----------



## Steve81 (16 Dezember 2007)

steven schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Visualisierungstool für Step7, bei dem hinter einem erstellten Objekt ein Programm hinterlegt werden kann?


Hallo Steven,
ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich deine Frage nicht so ganz! 
Möchtest du, dass z.B. beim Betätigen eines Buttons eine Routine innerhalb des HMI ausgeführt wird? (bei WinCC sind z.B. Routinen in C möglich)
Beschreib mal wenn möglich etwas genauer was du eigentlich machen willst.


----------



## steven (17 Dezember 2007)

*Hallo Steve81*

Es gibt für andere SPS-Editoren ein Visualisierungstool, dass gleichzeitig auch als Engineeringtool verwendet werden kann. Meine Idee ist es, einem Bild (z.B. einem Motor) eine Routine hinterlegen zu können, wo man auf einer speziellen Parameterseite die verschiedenen Parameter noch eingeben kann und schon ist das SPS-Programm (z.B. Funktionsblock) für diese Routine geschrieben.


----------



## PeterEF (17 Dezember 2007)

Meinst Du sowas wie CFC: http://www.automation.siemens.com/simatic/industriesoftware/html_00/produkte/software-cfc.htm  ?


----------



## steven (17 Dezember 2007)

Ja, von der Art her wie CFC, aber eben direkt in einem Visualisierungstool, so dass man anstelle von Blöcken Bilder verbinden und Parametrieren kann.


----------



## zotos (17 Dezember 2007)

steven schrieb:


> Es gibt für andere SPS-Editoren ein Visualisierungstool, dass gleichzeitig auch als Engineeringtool verwendet werden kann.
> ...



Nenne uns doch einfach mal Ross und Reiter.

Welcher SPS-Editor und welches Visualisierungstool?

Dann kann man die Frage vielleicht besser verstehen.


----------



## marlob (17 Dezember 2007)

Folge mal diesem Link
dort habe ich zu ein paar Engineeringstools verlinkt.
z.B. das Mind8 (bzw. Eplan Engineeringcenter). Dort kann man sich verschiedene Baugruppen "zusammenklicken" und das Tool generiert daraus z.B. EPLAN, S7-Code, Dokumentation usw.
Es können aber auch andere Engineeringtools eingebunden werden. Es ist also nicht beschränkt auf Eplan und S7


----------



## steven (17 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Nenne uns doch einfach mal Ross und Reiter.
> 
> Welcher SPS-Editor und welches Visualisierungstool?
> 
> Dann kann man die Frage vielleicht besser verstehen.


 
Hallo zusammen!

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen!!!!!

Hier ein Link für ein Engineeringtool für Saia-Komponenten:
http://www.promosnt.ch/


----------



## marlob (17 Dezember 2007)

Siemens selbst bietet auch ein Tool an:
Simatic Automation Designer
Und hier ein pdf-flyer dazu


----------



## steven (17 Dezember 2007)

Hallo marlob

Danke für die Tipps!!
Ja, sowas wie der Simatic Automation Designer wäre das Richtige. Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt??


----------



## marlob (17 Dezember 2007)

steven schrieb:


> ...Ja, sowas wie der Simatic Automation Designer wäre das Richtige. Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt??


Leider noch nicht, aber wir planen in unserer Firma eines der von mir genannten Tools anzuschaffen. Wir bekommen von allen Firmen bis Ende Januar/ Mitte Februar eine 1-2 tägige Präsentation anhand eines realen Projektes.
Wenn du noch so lange warten kannst, dann kannst du von mir einen ausführlicheren Bericht bekommen 
Die Firma Mind8 (ist eine Schwesterfirma von EPLAN) hat einen Referenzkunden, wo man sich das Tool live angucken kann. Da kannst du ja mal anrufen und dir das angucken. Die Firma ist, glaube ich, im Raum Stuttgart. War mir etwas zu weit um dort hin zu fahren, darum lasse ich sie zu uns kommen


----------



## steven (17 Dezember 2007)

Danke, Marlob, das wäre wirklich toll, wenn du mir deine Erfahrungen schildern könntest. Vielleicht werde ich auch mal anfragen für eine Präsentation.


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Leider noch nicht, aber wir planen in unserer Firma eines der von mir genannten Tools anzuschaffen. Wir bekommen von allen Firmen bis Ende Januar/ Mitte Februar eine 1-2 tägige Präsentation anhand eines realen Projektes.
> Wenn du noch so lange warten kannst, dann kannst du von mir einen ausführlicheren Bericht bekommen
> ...





steven schrieb:


> Danke, Marlob, das wäre wirklich toll, wenn du mir deine Erfahrungen schildern könntest. Vielleicht werde ich auch mal anfragen für eine Präsentation.


die Präsentation hat sich ein wenig verschoben. Also muss der Bericht noch ein wenig auf sich warten lassen. Ich melde mich dann


----------



## steven (19 Februar 2008)

*Hallo marlob*

Kein Problem, trotzdem schon mal danke für ihre Bemühungen!!


----------



## Django2012 (8 Oktober 2012)

Mal generell gefragt... weniger hmi... Was versteht man unter objektorientierter Projektierung bei ner Step7 Steuerung?   OOP kommt ja eher aus dem Hochsprachenbereich, wie ist das für STEP7 zu verstehen? Ist wahrscheinlich eine blöde Frage, aber ich hab erst neulich im Siemens Forum gelesen "manche Step7 Progammierer haben eben noch nie was von objektorientierter Programmierung gehört, kommen eben noch aus der Step5 Zeit"....


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Oktober 2012)

Django2012 schrieb:


> ... kommen eben noch aus der Step5 Zeit"....


das verstehe ich zur Zeit so, dass der Programmierer einen Baustein für Flankenerkennung hat, einen Baustein für die Visuanbindung hat, einen Baustein hat, der irgendwie standardisiert Schrittketten verwaltet etc.

OOP ist für mich, dass in dem betreffenden Baustein für die jeweilige Funktionseinheit alles enthalten ist: Code zur eigentlichen Funktion, die entsprechenden Fehlermeldungen und Servicefunktionen (Handstart und Status der Initiatoren).

...aber arbeit ich auch noch dran, weil mir mein Werkzeug das nicht offensichtlich bietet (bzw: oder vor mir verbirgt)...


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2012)

Django2012 schrieb:


> Mal generell gefragt... weniger hmi... Was versteht man unter objektorientierter Projektierung bei ner Step7 Steuerung?   OOP kommt ja eher aus dem Hochsprachenbereich, wie ist das für STEP7 zu verstehen? Ist wahrscheinlich eine blöde Frage, aber ich hab erst neulich im Siemens Forum gelesen "manche Step7 Progammierer haben eben noch nie was von objektorientierter Programmierung gehört, kommen eben noch aus der Step5 Zeit"....



OOP in Step7 ist vergleichbar mit OOP unter C (ohne ++).
Es ist mehr eine Denk- und Arbeitsweise als dass es explizit durch die Sprache oder die Entwicklungsumbegung unterstützt würde.
Du kannst durch FBs, Instanz-DB, Multiinstanzen und UDT eine OOP ähnliche Programmierung  machen, hast aber kaum Unterstützung durch die Entwicklunsumgebung.
Grundlegende Dinge wie z.B. Kapselung (Private, Public) suchst du vergebens. Vererbung kannst du vielleicht noch irgendwie mit verschachelten Multiinstanzen hinbekommen.
Aber das war es dann auch schon so ziemlich.
Wobei man - meiner Meinung nach - auch viel Dinge aus der OOP wie z.B. Überladen auf der SPS gut verzichten kann.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Django2012 (8 Oktober 2012)

> Es ist mehr eine Denk- und Arbeitsweise


... hab leider mit c keine erfahrung, bzw. nur ein paar Basics.  Hab schon mal nach OOP gegoogelt aber nicht wirklich "kapiert".  Hast du evtl. nen link wo das gut erklärt wird, bzw. wie sollte oder kann man die "Arbeitsweise" auf S7 anwenden


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mike,
Dieter hat dir ja schon etwas dazu geschrieben.
Wie weit du mit OOP in einem SPS-Pogramm kommst und iwe du es sinnvoll einsetzen kannst ist ein bißchen eine Sache, was du damit machen willst.
Ich gebe dir mal ein Beispiel :

Ich habe einen FB1008. Der steuert ein Handling (also vorfahren-senken-greifen-zurückfahren-etc.).
Nun kann man ja die Einzelfunktionen zu viel verwendeten Zusammenstellungen derselben kombinieren und das jeweils gewünschte von Aussen anstossen.
Z.B. "Hole mir ein Teil und warte über der Ablage". Das könnte der FB mit dem ihn bekannten E's und A's machen aufgrund des Kommandos (also der Methode die hier aufgerufen wird), dass hier aber binär wäre. Als Rückmeldung würdest du dann ein "Fertig" erhalten.
Der gleiche Baustein könnte aber mit den ihm bekannten E-A's auch noch "das Teil ablegen" (eine andere Methode) oder "in Grundstellung fahren" ... und  und und ...

Wie schon geschrieben : wie weit du das gehen läßt und was für dich hier sinnvoll ist ist ohne genaue Kenntnis wo du hinwillst schwer zu (be-)raten ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2012)

steht schon bei mir im Bücherschrank, muß ich irgendwann mal anfangen zu lesen...

http://www.vde-verlag.de/buecher/483436/scl-und-oop-mit-dem-tia-portal-v11.html


----------



## ducati (9 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> das verstehe ich zur Zeit so, dass der Programmierer einen Baustein für Flankenerkennung hat, einen Baustein für die Visuanbindung hat, einen Baustein hat, der irgendwie standardisiert Schrittketten verwaltet etc.
> 
> OOP ist für mich, dass in dem betreffenden Baustein für die jeweilige Funktionseinheit alles enthalten ist: Code zur eigentlichen Funktion, die entsprechenden Fehlermeldungen und Servicefunktionen (Handstart und Status der Initiatoren).
> 
> ...aber arbeit ich auch noch dran, weil mir mein Werkzeug das nicht offensichtlich bietet (bzw: oder vor mir verbirgt)...



Hmm, das alles macht eigentlich alles CFC.
CFC hat auch ne Bibliothek mit dabei (mathematische Funktionen etc.) aber keine technologischen Bausteine (Motor, Ventil etc.). 
In PCS7 sind dann mit der APL-Bibliothek dann auch technologische Bausteine mit dabei incl. der Visu-Bausteine.

Wie schon erwähnt, schreib ich meine eigenen Bausteine in SCL und verschalte sie in CFC 

Gruß.


----------



## Django2012 (12 Oktober 2012)

> Ich habe einen FB1008. Der steuert ein Handling (also vorfahren-senken-greifen-zurückfahren-etc.).
> Nun kann man ja die Einzelfunktionen zu viel verwendeten  Zusammenstellungen derselben kombinieren und das jeweils gewünschte von  Aussen anstossen.
> Z.B. "Hole mir ein Teil und warte über der Ablage". Das könnte der FB  mit dem ihn bekannten E's und A's machen aufgrund des Kommandos (also  der Methode die hier aufgerufen wird), dass hier aber binär wäre. Als  Rückmeldung würdest du dann ein "Fertig" erhalten.
> Der gleiche Baustein könnte aber mit den ihm bekannten E-A's auch noch  "das Teil ablegen" (eine andere Methode) oder "in Grundstellung fahren"  ... und  und und ...



.....Beste Erklärung. Habs soweit gerafft.  Danke


----------



## ducati (26 Oktober 2012)

marlob schrieb:


> Siemens selbst bietet auch ein Tool an:
> Simatic Automation Designer
> Und hier ein pdf-flyer dazu



von Siemens gibts auch noch COMOS...

aber das ist dann schon eher mit Atomwaffen auf Spatzen ballern...

Gruß.


----------



## Django2012 (25 April 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> steht schon bei mir im Bücherschrank, muß ich irgendwann mal anfangen zu lesen...
> 
> SCL und OOP mit dem TIA Portal V11 - BÜCHER - VDE VERLAG



Hab mich mir auch zugelegt und mal angefangen zu lesen..... Naja....   Wer hat es schon gelesen und hat welche Meinung dazu?


----------

